# I Love Windows And This Site



## tagliatelle (Oct 15, 2001)

I know that it is difficult to be mostly a Windowsuser and stay in love with this site. The only thing that I have found reasonable is to buy an USBkeyboard for my computer.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

He he,
you are buying the mac piece meal 
First the KB, then the mouse, then the monitor...


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 15, 2001)

It's a pckeyboard from First.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

oh 
so you didnt even buy that from apple  he he 

I wonder, do PCs (not BTOs, but regular off the shelf ones) that come with USB, is that on board or a card ?


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 15, 2001)

I'm using ATXtechnology.


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 17, 2001)

Why are you here? You and your PC? GO, BUY A MAC AND COME BACK! And now FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!!!! (Sorry! I'm getting mad if a PC user posts in a Mac forum!)

PS.: You're always welcome with a mac!


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 17, 2001)

Please Herve, ignore Alexandert, keep coming to the site and please be convinced to go and buy a mac so you  can use OS X, it rocks,  I have a pc (I had SUSe Linux 7.0  installed) and have not touched it since OS X has come out, and with Virtual PC 4.0 on OS X you  can run all the pc apps you  want.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 17, 2001)

Most mac users arent that militant 
Little grasshopper has a lot to learn 

I have VPC too == Lots of x86 OSes loaded 
I have to touch work PCs though lol


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 17, 2001)

I know that Alerandert is complaining about me. But I have done good work for Applefans, I think it is better to read this before complaining (Rumers  ITS A FACT EXCLUSIVE G4 SERVER 2X800Mhz), I own already 2 macs and I'm using this site because messages don't disappear after 3 day's (www.sharkyextreme.com). Complain, as much as You can, I will find it very funny. I loves replying, and that just what You have done. You must understand that this site is open for everyone, and respect it.


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 18, 2001)

Hey guys! It was a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have VPC too. I don't like Windows but it's cool to have it! Have you ever seen a face of a PC user realizing you have 9.2.1, Windows 9x/2000/Me/DOS/(XP) ON A (1) MACHINE WITH SUCH A COOL (UNIX) OS(x)????? I did! And it was funny! He then bought an iMac! We need Windows.  Sad but true! I'm SORRY for my post! Ok?????????? 

SORRY Hervé!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It wasn't funny!!!!!!! I know!!!!!!!! And please don't ignore me! Reply to my post!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

It must be the Wheethrax effecting his judgement


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 18, 2001)

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Excuse me sorry  about that, I agree alexandert I have  OS X, OS 9.21, VPC  running ME,  Afterstep on XDarwin, thats 4 os's on  one box  and if  I was really  bored I have  Suse Linux  7.0 PPC I  could install!    

All  on  my  kick  ass laptop, I am not a geek,  I am not  a geek,  I  am not a geek,  I am not  a geek,  I  am not a geek,  I am not  a geek,  I  am not a geek,  I am not  a geek,  I  am not a geek,  I am not  a geek,  I  am not a geek.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

Wheethrax got soapvox too 

I am probably THE MOST OSed Person 
I have probably around 20 VPC HDs with at least 20 different OSes on them IN CONJUNCTION to OS 9 and OS X AND vMac with the "real Classic" in conjunction to Amiga Forever (with all Amigs OS versions) and PowerST and my Apple  IIgs emulator...

I am not a geek (but I am a greek )


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 18, 2001)

I bow down  to the  WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeee os god, excuse  me again


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 18, 2001)

At my work, a Year ago some old Windows'95 Pc's were sold and I refused to take mine, so it goes to another person. He received on his Pc from Hp error 5600(not an IBM PC or PC/2 or AT error). I will not continue to speak technically but You see.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

It seems that OS X on X86 people will get their wish 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/011018/152/cawtz.html


----------



## RacerX (Oct 18, 2001)

There is definitely some thing to be said for knowing and working with a ton of different operating systems. My wife (who is NOT that techie) has no problem walking over to any of my systems and using them. My proudest moment was when she took my ThinkPad with Rhapsody running on it with her on a trip. She has no fear of computers, that is for sure. I could sit her down in front of any Apple OS, NeXT OS, SGI, Sun, Windows or Red Hat (gnome) system and she would have no problems (specially finding any games if they are installed   ). As far as she is concerned, they are just computers and should just work.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

Hey RacerX, onr you linux machine do you have 2 or 3 button mice ?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 18, 2001)

2, the 3-button mouse in on my Rhapsody desktop system (now that I think about it, I should have switch, huh?).


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2001)

I'm not using MacosX and I'm not the one who is directly migrating to Windows XP. I know, I have a graduate in informatics but I can't buy anything I want. Europe is even not as the US, I have no car at all, no driverslicense and I'm doing some work for these guys. I wait, that's everything... You know, I love replying.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

Racer - You got me there  ... I am seriously thinking of buying a three button mouse now  

Herve - Come one over - once this economic slump goes by, the US will need more programmers lol ... especially M$ he he 
(Or learn several foreignlanguages and make your bread by translating programs he he that is my plan )

Admiral


----------

